# First No Wrap Ribs (baby backs) going on in a couple hours...nervous



## sandyut

After reading countless write ups on no wrap ribs, I going to try them today!  Wife canceled us on a work gathering - thank god!  which freed me up to cook - finally.

picked up three racks at Costco for $28.  totally insane.  thought there was two till i opened the pack.

Also leaving the membrane on - Al style.  to be honest I was gonna pull it but it was so flimsy i couldn't get anything bigger than dime and fingered f-it.

Ill post up pick and more details shortly.  A touch nervous about not wrapping - but read enough good things to give it a rip.  Im thinking 225-250 till bend test pass and or 195 IT.

Wish me luck or last minute advice.


----------



## chopsaw

sandyut said:


> Wish me luck


You don't need any . Gonna be good .


----------



## schlotz

Been doin' it that way for years. Suggest you start checking for doneness after 5.5 hrs.  I first start with a toothpick and when it goes in/out without resistance I'll pick up the first 3rd of the rack to test for the bend (approx 45º) while looking for a crack across the meat.


----------



## sandyut

great input!  thanks for the support.

here is the pre pic.  these racks were quite a bit bigger than one I bought at the butch previously.  I cant justify paying $5 a pound at the butcher when they are $3 a pound at Costco.


----------



## smokinbill1638

I'm in


----------



## b-one

You’ll be fine! I prefer not to season mine the night before as they seem more hammy to me. I have never wrapped ribs I prefer bite off the bone to the pulled pork texture. A rotisserie rack of ribs are another great option if you have the setup and you can get great results under two hours that route.


----------



## sandyut

b-one said:


> You’ll be fine! I prefer not to season mine the night before as they seem more hammy to me. I have never wrapped ribs I prefer bite off the bone to the pulled pork texture. A rotisserie rack of ribs are another great option if you have the setup and you can get great results under two hours that route.



Good to know - I have always rubbed within a hour or so of starting, as I did today.  so far so good - 2 hours in the look good.  had to move then around to make room for the baked beans!


----------



## sandyut

ok, these may be the best ribs I ever made - wife says they are - i am a harsher critic but they were seriously good!  why in the hell did I ever wrap???

Thank you to Al, Chili, all those who helped me see the light!  As I knew from other cooking - simpler = better.


----------



## SmokinAl

Now those are some good looking ribs!
Nicely done!!
Al


----------



## smokinbill1638

Wow!   I haven't tried without wrapping but I'm sold.   They look drool drool drool.


----------



## tx smoker

_"Thank you to Al, Chili, all those who helped me see the light! As I knew from other cooking - simpler = better."
_
I'm with you on this one!! I'd always wrapped mine till really digging deep into some of what the aforementioned gurus had to say. About 6 months ago I tried my first run not wrapping and I'll never wrap again. I actually somewhat copied what one of the other members did, who does a lot of catering. That was higher temp for a shorter time. I did mine at 275 and they were done in about 4 hours.

Throwing away the foil,
Robert


----------



## gmc2003

Those ribs look mighty fine from my screen. Nicely done. I just did a couple of rack yesterday unwrapped and they turned out really good.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Johnny Ray

In competitions we wrapped everything because we had to know it would done on time. At home I use foil to cover my prep table to make cleanup easier.

Non-foiled ribs are more gooder to me. 

Johnny Ray


----------



## sandyut

thanks to all and this great forum.  makes us all better in many ways.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Awesome now don't turn back and enjoy some great cooks. I don't wrap anything and I do pull the membrane.

Warren


----------



## Trolly1

Absolutely beautiful ribs - I’m definitely trying this method!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## tx smoker

Did a bit more digging and found a pic of my first effort at unwrapped ribs. These still stand out as some of the best ribs I've ever had!! They were done on the BGE at 275* for about 4 hours







Plated with a pickle and some homemade tater salad. Simple but fantastic dinner!!






There's no turning back now :-)
Robert


----------



## hardcookin

Ribs look great! I usually never wrap my ribs either.
Point


----------



## crazymoon

SU, Fine looking ribs, I'm still a wrapper(yesterday) but these posts are getting me closer to the "dark side "! :)


----------



## HHYak

Those look great, you have convinced me to give it a go without foiling.


----------



## texomakid

Very nice looking ribs. I know, I keep messing with both wrapped and unwrapped. If time permits I prefer to not wrap but when I'm in a pinch for time, wrapping works as well. Sometimes there's not a wrong. Great cook - congrats. I'm hungry :)


----------



## drdon

Absolutely fantastic. Those look yummy. Sorry I couldn't give you more than 1 like!


----------



## seaham358

Great looking smoke. They say There is more then one way to skin a cat.  Same goes for smoking, if it tastes good,  your way was the right way. All that matters in the end, is if you and your family like it.


----------



## retfr8flyr

Good looking ribs. I stopped wrapping my ribs many years ago, I just prefer the bark and texture when unwrapped.


----------



## noboundaries

As crazy as it sounds, I got consistent results once I stopped wrapping ribs. The smoke/cook time varies, but the results are always the same.


----------



## thx997303

I threw some ribs on about 3 hours ago, mustard, dry rub, and brown sugar.

No idea how they'll turn out since I changed plans from 321 to no wrap two hours in.

Yours look delicious.


----------



## motocrash

Very nice sandyut. No wrap,membrane on here for 30 yrs.



crazymoon said:


> SU, Fine looking ribs, I'm still a wrapper(yesterday) but these posts are getting me closer to the "dark side "! :)


----------



## yankee2bbq

YEAP! Good lookin ribs! Good job!


----------



## HalfSmoked

sandyut Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## BearGrills

Great lookin ribs! Glad I saw this before heading to the H-E-B! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tropics

SU I would have swore I typed a reply yesterday.They look great I have done some like that and I foil sometimes still.Points
Richie


----------



## JCAP

Ribs look great for sure!


----------



## Soupyking

I just did mine yesterday and they came out moist and tender. However I did not like the spice rub that I put on it recipe calls for too much cummin and other spices. Just have to keep it simple I guess salt pepper paprika should do it


----------



## NU2SMOKE

Hey 

 sandyut
 Those are awesome looking ribs!!  You have now convinced me to give the no wrap a try!!  I have one rack of spares left in the freezer...they are coming out for a Thursday cook and its going to be no wrap all the way!!  
You have inspired me sir!!

Of course if I fail it all your fault...LOL


----------



## sandyut

Baha you wont fail.  

I did spritz with an apple juice bourbon mix I had left from a previous cook.  the bark and a nice crunch to it with the sugars from the spritz and rub.  couldn't taste the bourbon...except the stuff in my glass.

But yeah I am done wrapping.  The wife was not a rib fan...till this cook.  which will help the marriage because I love ribs.


----------



## browneyesvictim

Outstanding rib cook! This reminds me... Im due for a batch of ribs myself. Ill give "no foil" a try. That's funny, because I just did a "no-foil" Butt that turned out fantastic. Of course, why not ribs?


----------



## sandyut

Soupyking said:


> I just did mine yesterday and they came out moist and tender. However I did not like the spice rub that I put on it recipe calls for too much cummin and other spices. Just have to keep it simple I guess salt pepper paprika should do it



My go to rubs for pork are more sugar based.  Jeffs rub is very good.  I also purchased a couple I liked as well.

Beef I definitely like the more salt based.


----------



## fullborebbq

OK now I have to try the no wrap method. Those are some awesome looking ribs!!!
I am a fan of "Killer Hogs" rub for Baby backs!


----------



## Princeau99

sandyut said:


> . couldn't taste the bourbon...except the stuff in my glass.



Clearly not enough bourbon!


----------



## NU2SMOKE

Well 

 sandyut
 Im going fully naked tomorrow!! I got the ribs prepped and ready.   This is in tribute to those you did....I got inspired!!

I will be posting pics tomorrow!!

Also going to throw on a pork shoulder for some pulled pork sliders for football night!!!


----------



## b-one

Glad to see you were happy with the outcome! I never wrapped ribs it seemed like to much work!


----------



## NU2SMOKE

b-one said:


> Glad to see you were happy with the outcome! I never wrapped ribs it seemed like to much work!


Its definitely more work but being new to all this I did want I was taught but since joining this forum I have learned so much and the new pit has raised my confidence level quite a bit so I am willing to try more.


----------



## Princeau99

NU2SMOKE said:


> Well
> 
> sandyut
> Im going fully naked tomorrow!!
> 
> I will be posting pics tomorrow!!



 This may require lots more bourbon!


----------



## Big Glenn

I am cooking my first ever baby backs this coming Sunday, to celebrate the wife’s birthday. Definitely going unwrapped. Those look awesome.


----------



## sandyut

NU2SMOKE said:


> Well
> 
> sandyut
> Im going fully naked tomorrow!! I got the ribs prepped and ready. This is in tribute to those you did....I got inspired!!



Cant wait to see these!


----------



## sandyut

Big Glenn said:


> I am cooking my first ever baby backs this coming Sunday, to celebrate the wife’s birthday. Definitely going unwrapped. Those look awesome



Sweet!  Like I said my life LOVED them.  it was rib redemption!

post them up!  love to see others cooks!


----------



## chilerelleno

Dammit man, I'm late to this party.
But better late than never.

Great looking racks of pure pork deliciousness!
Make my mouth water checking these out.
Nice cook, *Like!*


----------



## BB-que

Richard Foster said:


> You'll never go back. Just rub them the night before then put them in the smoker at 225. Six hours later they'll be ready to eat. Remember no peeking, leave the lid DOWN.
> The only thing you have to do after that is eat them. Try not to ruin them with smeared on goop.


Sounds like they’re done in a short time witthout wrapping, why in competitions do they always wrap?  Seems from this thread time wouldn’t be an issue but they all wrap with some braising liquid.  I figured it was a time issue but seems that’s not the case.  Is it just to get that squeeze butter and honey or whatever they use to add flavor?


----------



## noboundaries

Competition bbq is not backyard bbq. I've been to the Reno rib cookoff several times. We always buy ribs from several competitors' stands. My wife and kids always said mine were better. We're they really? We weren't buying what was turned in, but I have to tell you a lot of the ribs we bought were quite tasteless. Every stand had sauce they were selling and some of those sauces were fantastic, giving flavor to the ribs.


----------



## Fueling Around

I have never wrapped or boil in a bag.  Going to change tomorrow to hopefully recover from a bad rub that resulted in dry and slightly burned racks.  I will use apple juice and vinegar in the recovery.



noboundaries said:


> Competition bbq is not backyard bbq. I've been to the Reno rib cookoff several times. We always buy ribs from several competitors' stands. My wife and kids always said mine were better. We're they really? We weren't buying what was turned in, but I have to tell you a lot of the ribs we bought were quite tasteless. Every stand had sauce they were selling and some of those sauces were fantastic, giving flavor to the ribs.


I went to 1 "commercial" ribfest and noticed the same lack of meat flavor.  Sauces were OK but not up to my standards.  Smoked Mac and Cheese was the most memorable.

Current location has an annual rib competition of local restaurants. Some range from crap boiled and sauced to true smoked and basted. The best is OK.

A number of years ago they had an amateur sector.  A friend of mine (no bias)  had much better ribs than the professionals.  If wife agrees that seals the deal.


----------



## schlotz

Recovery from a bad smoke can lead to experimentation which is a good thing. Bottom line, good ribs can be had either wrapped or not but knowing what truly caused a dry & burnt rack will help direct the next attempt. BTW, the amount sugar content in the rub might have been a factor. Other factors such as actual grate temp vs a built-in therm, time, even the hog it came out of can contribute. I'll be the first to point at myself in regards to also being a factor.  All it takes is getting distracted for a bit near the finishing time....


----------



## BB-que

sandyut said:


> After reading countless write ups on no wrap ribs, I going to try them today!  Wife canceled us on a work gathering - thank god!  which freed me up to cook - finally.
> 
> picked up three racks at Costco for $28.  totally insane.  thought there was two till i opened the pack.
> 
> Also leaving the membrane on - Al style.  to be honest I was gonna pull it but it was so flimsy i couldn't get anything bigger than dime and fingered f-it.
> 
> Ill post up pick and more details shortly.  A touch nervous about not wrapping - but read enough good things to give it a rip.  Im thinking 225-250 till bend test pass and or 195 IT.
> 
> Wish me luck or last minute advice.


So I’m gonna give these a go on my next cook.  Anybody have any experience doing this with spares so I can get some sort of gauge on how long to expect from spares opposed to backs?


----------



## noboundaries

Richard Foster said:


> Just wondering if you ever get up to the Nevada City area since you live in Roseville?



I used to get up there all the time back when I was involved with advertising and motorcycle riding. Nice courthouse, too! Although I'm not a lawyer, I had to represent the company in small claims court. Haven't been up there in probably four of five years, though. Nevada City is a true jewel of the Sierras.


----------



## NU2SMOKE

BB-que said:


> So I’m gonna give these a go on my next cook.  Anybody have any experience doing this with spares so I can get some sort of gauge on how long to expect from spares opposed to backs?


I just did the best ribs I ever have .... a rack of spares took 6 hours no wrap and they were incredible!!


----------



## NU2SMOKE

Richard Foster said:


> Yep as do mine every single time. No mussi, no fussin and no complaining from the boss.
> I assume you were somewhere around 225 with the temp.


225 on the button sir...you got the time and temps memorized...nice!

I could not believe how much better those ribs were doing them unwrapped!!!  Do you have any idea how many racks I ruined by over cooking because I followed the 3 2 1 method and didnt even think to look at finished temps.  Now at the 5 hour mark I temp probe and when they read 195-198 I lift them and do the bendy test...if they pass were are eating!!


----------



## NU2SMOKE

Richard Foster said:


> I'm at 3600' so six hours at 225 always works for me. Lower down you could get away with a bit less time, higher up may take a bit longer.


Yep....thats why I start the probing at 5 hours and take em off when they are done!  We think alot alike Richard!!


----------



## chilerelleno

I'm at Sea Level and 225°-250° at +/- 6 hours is my norm for St. Louis ribs.


----------



## bbqbrett

BB-que said:


> Sounds like they’re done in a short time witthout wrapping, why in competitions do they always wrap?  Seems from this thread time wouldn’t be an issue but they all wrap with some braising liquid.  I figured it was a time issue but seems that’s not the case.  Is it just to get that squeeze butter and honey or whatever they use to add flavor?



I think it is really a combination of things.  Part of it is getting the flavor profile they want like you said.  Another big part is the tenderness which they can get tender quicker.  For KCBS comps one of the parts of that is the bite factor.  You should be able to take a clean bite out of the rib with out having to do a huge tug and also not having it fall of the bone when you bite into it.  Also the appearance is a big part.  They look for a certain color on the ribs and if it smokes too long they can get to dark for what the judges are looking for.


----------



## EdP

sandyut said:


> ok, these may be the best ribs I ever made - wife says they are - i am a harsher critic but they were seriously good!  why in the hell did I ever wrap???
> 
> Thank you to Al, Chili, all those who helped me see the light!  As I knew from other cooking - simpler = better.
> 
> View attachment 402193



I'm doing a rack of St Louis ribs tomorrow, and hope they look like this


----------

